# Hanging with friends sounds on iphone



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

How do I turn off the sound on the iPhone? I went into the
Game settings and put the sond bar all the way down,but
Didn't help.

Thanks


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Can you do it through the settings menu on your phone?  
I haven't tried it so not sure.
deb


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi, I tried it, but it didn't work, so I just deleted it  and I'll play it on my ipad.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I never hear the sounds because I keep my phone ringer turned off anyway.  
Sorry I couldn't help.
deb


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Sheesh! I have the opposite problem. I keep LOSING the sound on my (Words) with Friends app and want them back.


----------

